

Doing Enough - menacingly
http://improbabletruths.com/doing-enough

======
gwern
Reminds me of the devastating comment by Yoshinori Kitase on the death of
Aerith in _Final Fantasy VII_:

"In the real world things are very different. You just need to look around
you. Nobody wants to die that way. People die of disease and accident. Death
comes suddenly and there is no notion of good or bad. It leaves, not a
dramatic feeling but great emptiness. _When you lose someone you loved very
much you feel this big empty space and think, 'If I had known this was coming
I would have done things differently.'_ These are the feelings I wanted to
arouse in the players with Aerith's death relatively early in the game.
Feelings of reality and not Hollywood."

